
Cashless Britain advances as contactless and debit cards thrive - jjgod
http://www.theguardian.com/money/2016/may/23/cashless-britain-advances-contactless-debit-cards-thrive
======
jjgod
As someone who lived in Norway in the past few years, I have always wondered
why the local banks aren't pushing more for standard contactless payment like
[1] instead they developed several competing QR code based solutions like
Vipps [2], mCASH [3] and MobilePay [4].

Since I recently moved back to China, I noticed that the mobile payment war
has mostly settled, Alipay [5] and WeChat Pay [6] split the marketshare while
Apple Pay and Samsung Pay tries to increase their influence with partnerships
with UnionPay [7], the national banking union of China.

It would be interesting to know the stories from other countries.

[1] [https://www.visa.co.uk/products/visa-
contactless/](https://www.visa.co.uk/products/visa-contactless/) [2]
[https://www.vipps.no](https://www.vipps.no) [3]
[https://mca.sh](https://mca.sh) [4]
[http://www.mobilepay.no](http://www.mobilepay.no) [5]
[https://intl.alipay.com](https://intl.alipay.com) [6]
[https://pay.weixin.qq.com/wechatpay](https://pay.weixin.qq.com/wechatpay) [7]
[http://www.unionpayintl.com](http://www.unionpayintl.com)

